# Yellow river lake



## Hunter/fisherman101 (Feb 23, 2013)

Anybody heard of yellow river lake? Interested in the location of it thanks!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I looked at the atlas of FL lakes they had no lake by that name.

http://maps.wateratlas.usf.edu/AtlasOfLakes/


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Never heard of Yellow River Lake and I have spent a good deal of time on that river. 

Yellow River starts in Rose Hill, Alabama, goes through Opp and toward the bottom there are dozens of oxbow lakes (parts of the river that were cut off by course change). Just to the northwest of Opp, the state of Alabama built a huge lake called Lake Frank Johnson; near Holt, FL you have Old Log Lake (where they used to accumulate logs before moving them to Bagdad. There is also Sigler Lake, Cat Island Lake, Pine Bluff Lake and Grimes Lake. I guess it depends on your definition of a lake. 

If anybody is going to help you find this, they may need more information. What more do you know about this lake?


----------

